
Google apologises for removing Podcast Addict app from store - djsumdog
https://www.msn.com/en-in/news/other/google-apologises-for-removing-podcast-addict-app-from-store/ar-BB14lKUb
======
chintan
We got banned even after producing documentation from government -
[https://trialx.com/blog/google-play-bans-our-covid-app-
built...](https://trialx.com/blog/google-play-bans-our-covid-app-built-for-an-
indian-city-government/)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23235454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23235454)

The big original:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23219427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23219427)

------
swiley
It would be more correct for them to apologize for the automated moderation
tool but I don’t see that.

“Saying sorry is a promise you won’t do it again” Is something my parents used
to say but maybe that’s too much responsibility for a tech company.

